# Aeltere Java Version für Eclipse Projecte



## Gast (5. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
ich nutze im moment java 6 mit eclipse zusammen, brauche aber für einige projekte java 5...

kann man das irgendwie trotz java 6 einstellen, ohne gleich java 5 installieren zu müssen?


mfg


----------



## Wildcard (5. Dez 2008)

Ja, ist aber etwas fuzzy. Du kannst das Compiance Level auf eine niedrigere Java Version einstellen, dann wird für diese Java Version Compiliert. Eclipse merkt dann wenn du Syntax verwendest die es in dieser Version noch nicht gab (z.B Generics erst ab Java 5), aber es gibt einen Haken:
Du kompilierst gegen die JRE die du in Eclipse eingestellt hast, es wird also kein Fehler angezeigt wenn du eine Methode oder Klasse verwendest die erst mit Java 6 dazu kam. Der Fehler fliegt dann erst zur Laufzeit.
Es ist also recht unsicher eine andere JRE System Library einzubinden als die Zielplattform.


----------



## Gast (9. Dez 2008)

java -target 1.5 xxx.java


----------

